# Popstar Pink: Ja, ich bin schwanger!



## Mandalorianer (17 Nov. 2010)

*Popstar Pink: Ja, ich bin schwanger!
Es wird ein Mädchen ​*

*Baby-Geheimnis gelüftet! US-Star Pink (31) bestätigte am Dienstag ihre Schwangerschaft*​Bereits seit Wochen wurde über ein stetig wachsendes Babybäuchlein spekuliert. Die Sängerin wollte allerdings nicht früher über ihr Mutterglück sprechen, da sie schon einmal eine Fehlgeburt hatte.

Jetzt teilt Pink aber ihr Glück. Die Ärzte glauben, dass es ein Mädchen ist, verriet die werdende Mutter in der aufgezeichneten Talkshow von Ellen DeGeneres.

Die Schwangerschaft sei kein Versehen gewesen, sie hätte mit Ehemann Carey Hart (35) daran „gearbeitet”.

Das Paar, das seit 2006 verheiratet ist, hatte sich 2008 kurzfristig getrennt, aber im Jahr darauf wieder versöhnt. Pink, die 1979 in Philadelphia als Alecia Beth Moore zur Welt kam, schreibt viele ihrer Lieder selbst. Zu ihren Hits zählen Songs wie „So What”, „Trouble” und „Get The Party Started”.

*Da sagen wir mal Herzlichen Glückwunsch Alecia 
Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Q (17 Nov. 2010)

Dann bekommt Miss Moore bald ein Möörchen  :thx: für die Info!


----------



## Punisher (17 Nov. 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die werdende Mutter


----------

